# Game 77: Heat @ Nets (4/3 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, April 3, 2011 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last game of this 4 game road trip.

Very good news on the injury front. Mario went through a workout today and says he's feeling great and both he and Mike Miller feel ready to go for this one. Up to the training staff now to clear them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers and Miller cleared to play. Hooray depth!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I won't be able to watch this one, but it goes without saying, play a solid game and we win here. This is a team we should be able to beat on the boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Erik Spoelstra says Mike Bibby remains the starting point guard even with Mario Chalmers back. "It can always be subject to change," he says


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Kris Humphries for the Nets. Brandon Wright will start at PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade2Lebron!

Lebron and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron on fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby2Damp

beautiful ball movement so far


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow. This is like a fat 5th grader beating down a 1st grader.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-6 start for Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333

Wow, this is like the game against the Pacers


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wtf is this 6 pm sttart time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade bad shot leads to Wade injury on the opponent's fastbreak. Karma is truly a bitch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****. Wade came limping off the court.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gross. Mike Miller is in the game. *Puke*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade took a knee right to the thigh. Hope its just a charlie horse


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the first time in forever that I haven't heard the opponent's crowd booing us and particularly LeBron. He's even getting cheered.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron with the right hand layup on the left side looked like Wade. Stole that move from Wade's arsenal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> This is the first time in forever that I haven't heard the opponent's crowd booing us and particularly LeBron. He's even getting cheered.


Saw this tweet earlier from Ethan Skolnick 


> EthanJSkolnick Officials for tonight's game just walked by me in hotel restaurant. One says to another: "Everybody there will be rooting for Miami."


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was the quickest release from Mike Miller all year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller hits his 1st J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-18 after 1

Only negative was the Wade thigh bruise.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why the **** are we wearing green head bands. I hate the color green unless it's in the form of currency or ganja.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Why the **** are we wearing green head bands. I hate the color green unless it's in the form of currency or ganja.


NBA green week


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh

great ball movement


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pass Z2Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why is there a Nets logo on the floor? We're clearly at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with the fade away J on Lopez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade will return at some point according to JJax


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's with the green headband?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z is showing it all on offense today. Fadeaway's, tip ins, passes, hooks, etc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> What's with the green headband?





Wade2Bosh said:


> NBA green week


..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> NBA green week


More like NBA gay week.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z has taken away assists from Lebron and Bosh :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

reverse 360 layup by Lebron!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron 360 layup


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron dont do em like that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking at the replay, more like a 180 but it was still pretty sweet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was taken back to the locker room. His return is now questionable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh that Miller 3 was right on target


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron James


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-44 at the half

Sloppy 2nd quarter.

Lebron with 21 on 10-11

Hope Wade is good to go in the 3rd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade can rest if he needs to. I'm pretty sure Lebron has this under control.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Wade doesn't come back he's really going to hurt his PPG average.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Heat PR on Wade: "Right Lateral thigh contusion, will warm up after half and see how he feels."


..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade can rest if he needs to. I'm pretty sure Lebron has this under control.


Agreed, if he's hurting let him take a game or 2 off. We don't need him to beat these scrub teams, we need him 100% for the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is gonna give it a go.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh brother


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead down to 8.

Damn, that magic 20pt lead mark. Every time we hit that, a team is destined to come back and make it a game it seems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So I tune in the first time to see a 6-0 Nets run.

Im going away again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby made a layup!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol damp


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh blocking shots!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris. Nice drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is a ****ing beast. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy Lebronica


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Centers messing up a lot of Lebron assists tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You can tell they are just sleepwalking through this right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade

Still doesnt look close to 100% though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-69 after 3

Hopefully we get a good start to this 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller wasnt even close on that 3...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 on the J by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I've never seen Lebron stripped as much as he's been today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq got injured again today? Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3 assists shy of another triple double. He'd have it by now if Z and Damp could catch and finish


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is Eric Reid high tonight? He's bein a dick to Fiorentino rofl.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cant hit free throws today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp with 12 rebounds tonight

What a runner by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, 2 straight 3's by Farmar and its now back to a 10pt lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another and1 by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp has really enjoyed his matchup against Brook Lopez tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf is up with Brook Lopez? The guy is huge. Dont know why he's such a horrible rebounder and shoots such a low %.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> wtf is up with Brook Lopez? The guy is huge. Dont know why he's such a horrible rebounder and shoots such a low %.


The guy makes Bosh look like Ben Wallace


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp gets his double double. 10/14/2 on the night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> The guy makes Bosh look like Ben Wallace


Damp outplayed him tonight. Says it all really.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 108-94

Heat slept walked through this one but were never in danger.

Lebron was obviously POTG


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

6 players in double digits :jawdrop:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just grabbed the mic from JJax, took off the mic cover and threw it :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Shaq needed a wheelchair to get to the locker room. Not good news for Boston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Orlando loses to the Raptors so the Heat have clinched the southeast division.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Orlando loses to the Raptors so the Heat have clinched the southeast division.


Put up that division champs banner!!!!!

:djparty:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Stinks that Wade bruised his thigh, remember how long it lingered for shaq a few years ago. Only time heals these injuries, his lasted forever


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wades a bit younger than Shaq though, and his limbs would be 1/8th the size to heal.

Get him some rest, he'll be alright.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Let's just rest him until the last game before the playoffs so he can shake the rust off.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

He's not going to rest, and it obviously wasn't anything serious or he wouldn't have come back in the 2nd half. Shaq was a pussy that milked injuries, lets not even begin to compare.


----------

